# Road bike wanted



## Bazil (27 Feb 2012)

I am looking for a good second hand road bike with a 58-60 cm frame (6'2" with 32-34 inside leg).
Preferably white, blue or black but not too fussed. I have a budget of about £350-400 however would nee bike
Delivered unless near Glasgow. Don't know a great deal about road bikes as I'm new to it all but any help is appreciated. 
Thanks,

Brian.


----------



## Bazil (1 Mar 2012)

Anyone at all ?


----------



## Bluenite (1 Mar 2012)

For that price range, you could buy a new bike.


----------



## smokeysmoo (1 Mar 2012)

Bluenite said:


> For that price range, you could buy a new bike.


He could, but he'll potentially get a much better used bike than a new one. I'd personally always recommend buying used with that sort of budget tbh.


----------



## Bazil (1 Mar 2012)

As smokey says I'd could get a better known and trusted brand or just a higher quality of bike In general


----------



## biggs682 (1 Mar 2012)

+ 1 re 2nd hand could do a deal on the tango mango machine in my album if you wanted to about right size and cheaper


----------



## Bazil (1 Mar 2012)

How old is the tango mango haha ? Also any information on it ?
Will check them other forums out also.

Cheers


----------



## biggs682 (3 Mar 2012)

Bazil said:


> How old is the tango mango haha ? Also any information on it ?
> Will check them other forums out also.
> 
> Cheers


i would geuss from the 80's , Columbus slx tubing so light , needs a pr of forks as current pr are a bit crusty mavic ckp30 rims , will private mail better details over 2moro


----------



## Bazil (4 Mar 2012)

Hmm I have my eye on a bike just now, as long as the bike isn't too far gone I might take a punt on it!


----------

